
Ten percent of NFL players could eventually develop serious brain disease - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/11/ten-percent-nfl-players-could-eventually-develop-serious-brain-disease
======
pseudolus
Malcolm Gladwell put out a very impassioned podcast ("Burden of Proof") about
the number of suicides occurring in college football programs. It's quite the
eye-opener and shows the extent to which economic interests (college & pro
football income) tend to blind us to the impact the sport has on the players.

[http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/22-burden-of-
proof](http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/22-burden-of-proof)

